# Anyone need crew out of POC?



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

Experienced and easy going crew and helmsman looking to hitch a ride out offshore of POC. Available this weekend and the rest of the season. I can do weekday trips with a little notice. 

Bottom fishing for AJ's, Grouper and Snaps, trolling for wahoo, dorado - the usual drill. AJ season opens on the 1st but it looks like rain on Saturday. 

No problem on splitting chores and expenses. I have a trailer in POC. If you're from out of town and need a place to crash, I have room.

Respond here or shoot me a PM. Cheers and tight lines.


----------

